# Company name



## tinman44 (Jan 2, 2005)

I am looking at company name change and i'm not creative wanted some that started with an "A". was thinking of "Andrews Tree Service" but partners name is thomas and mine and andrew so not sure that will fly. how bout some ideas to get my wheels turning


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, I realize why you want to have it be A something, because of the phone book. I would suggest however that you base the name on something regional. Like that if your partnership should end, it won't be Thomas buying out Andrew's tree service, or vice versa. Also, a regional name would not have any bearing on either of you, so you can't get offended, and neither can he. I have already picked out a name for my company when I get up and going again. "Shoots to Roots Plant Care" It's long, but I figure I can do something like "SRPC" for checks. 

Just a thought.


----------



## tinman44 (Jan 2, 2005)

yeah i dont really wanna name it andrews tree service but he wants some high on the phone list you are correct. still i have no creative anything in my body....well actually i do get good business ideas but naming something for me is not possible i suck at naming stuff


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 2, 2005)

ABC tree service?


----------



## Stumper (Jan 2, 2005)

FWIW, I would NOT try for the A's unless my surname began with A (as in Anderson Tree Care) The whole first name thing lends a Me and Bubba done got ourselves a bidness flavor to the name. Using your surname is okay-Most professionals use there surnames openly. A name that encompasses a region or the fine points of the service you provide is fine. A really radical thought is to not make up a business name at all. Put your full name on your cards along with a description of what you do. 
(i.e. James Conally-Arborist rofessional Tree Care Services_That sort of thing looks professional AND Personal-You aren't afraid to put your name on your work. All the AAA Tree services and A1 tree Whacking Inc. are seen through by many of the better potential clients-they know it was a ploy to be first in the phone book (Where you get most of the price shopping calls that waste time)


----------



## Stumper (Jan 2, 2005)

P>S. Now that I ranted about my personal views here is an actual response to your request. If you really want the A's (I don't) and you want a name for a partnership or corporation then how about " Art and Science Tree Care".


----------



## glens (Jan 2, 2005)

Acme


----------



## Chucky (Jan 2, 2005)

Hmm. Then I guess "Yank, Thank, & Bank" TREE SERVICE isn't suitable?


----------



## spacemule (Jan 2, 2005)

Advanced Arborists

All Green Tree Care


----------



## Crispin Hoar (Jan 2, 2005)

Also what kind of tree service? Arborist starts with "A"!


----------



## Jumper (Jan 2, 2005)

Apex?


----------



## Treeman14 (Jan 2, 2005)

Artistic Arborist


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jan 2, 2005)

There was a company called The Arborists in Minneapolis. Another, Arbor Tree Care. Both have been bought be other companies. 

When I was looking for a company name I got out one of my forestry books to look at words. Skimming through the index and glossary as well as chapter sections gave me some other ideas.

In Dallas you'll find Arborilogical Tree Service, certainly a mouthful, but it has always seemd like a bit too cryptic.

Keeping personal names out of company names has been suggested by many people. 

Find a name that isn't too clever. When you have a few choices you might do a survey of some of your current clients to see if they "get" the name.

While I was at my first Arbor Expo and talking with some other arbos I decided to change my company name from Canopy Tree Service to CT Care. The first person to tell me that they "got" the name change was a sweet, old lady who couldn't see without a magnifying glass. She said that she liked the fact that I "cared" for trees instead of "servicing" them.

Tom


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 3, 2005)

"Against the Grain Tree Service"

(Better than "white supremacist tree care")


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 3, 2005)

I had registered "new leaf landscape"

You can have that one if you want.

"A New Leaf Tree Service"


----------



## SteveBullman (Jan 3, 2005)

This is far down the alphabet from A but a name i've been mulling over for the future is Prestige Arb, or Prestige tree care


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 3, 2005)

TBL is a good one turn-up ,boj-it, leg-it,


----------



## hobby climber (Jan 3, 2005)

I like what stumper said about using your own name(s). I think it gives people confidence about hiring you. But back to your request. How about "Affordable Tree Service(care)", "Arborist Authority", "Apex", "Acorn Tree Service", "All-Tree (or) All-Tree Pro Care" ...any of these do it for ya? :Eye:


----------



## SteveBullman (Jan 3, 2005)

affordable tree care sounds a bit like a low baller to me


----------



## hobby climber (Jan 3, 2005)

Ya, I think your right. Come to think of it, there is a guy in my area that goes by that name and thats exactly what he is and does! All he needs is one customer that doesn't think he's so affordable and he'll be known as "Not so Affordable tree service!


----------



## SteveBullman (Jan 3, 2005)

uh huh, and chances are to stay affordable he compromises on quality too, which is also theimpression that name would give me


----------



## NickfromWI (Jan 3, 2005)

I now purposely avoid any companies who seem to be banking on the "A" thing. Also, after having worked for one, I now avoid companies (tree care, mecanics, doctors, etc.) with words like "best" or "quality" in them. It seems that they often aren't.

love
nick, who used to work for Best Quality Tree Service


----------



## SteveBullman (Jan 3, 2005)

ok, then how about crap cutz


----------



## jamie (Jan 3, 2005)

*new name*

lopping topping n tree hopping services

jamie


----------



## tinman44 (Jan 3, 2005)

i came up with "Good Fellers Tree Service" but since he's a sheriff all his co-workers were laughing at him


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 3, 2005)

tree wise men


----------



## hobby climber (Jan 3, 2005)

Some names you may want to avoid: - Affordable Service, Best Price TS, WackMasters (No offense to uncle TED), Hackers Tree Service, The Tree Guy, Monkey Biz, Out On A Limb Tree Service, The Under-Cutter, End of The Rope Tree Service, Luckies Tree Service, Last Chance Tree Care, The Tree Ripper. Or anything that just sounds dumb!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 3, 2005)

aussie_lopa said:


> tree wise men



Hahaha. Actually, that don't sound half bad... it's gotta hook to it.


----------



## SteveBullman (Jan 3, 2005)

chances are whatever name you decide on 6 months down the line you're going to hate it anyway
so i say go with crap cutz


----------



## TREETX (Jan 3, 2005)

I liked the one MonekeyPuzzle mentioned - The Tree Amigos!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 3, 2005)

how about 'THE ARBOR BARBER' or the 'GREEN TEAM' or 'TOP CUT TREE CARE'


----------



## NickfromWI (Jan 3, 2005)

Arbor Barber  


Your trucks could be painted with the red/white/blue spirally spinny things that barbers have outside their shops!

Trees Company?

love
nick


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 3, 2005)

do ya know what them red looking candy stripes represent??


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 3, 2005)

well in the old days surgeons /doctors practised blood letting as a cure ,they used the barber to do the cutting cause they had sharp cut throat razors..the red stripe outside a barbers showed he offerd that service


----------



## TheSurgeon (Jan 3, 2005)

Fayetteville Tree Surgeons? Try using a name that includes whatever county you live in, or state. Georgia Tree Care?


----------



## TheSurgeon (Jan 3, 2005)

*hobby climber*

You just named half of the tree companies in central Florida


----------



## Rob Murphy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Real Grunt*

How about something botanical but with real grunt!!
" Apical Dominators"
   
Hey Loppa I was "Tree Wise Men" for a while now I am "Treemenders Tree Care". 
Target Market is the key..and delivering what you promise.


----------



## Toneman (Jan 3, 2005)

How about something simple like "A&T Tree Service" or "T&A Tree Service" or "ANTO Tree Service" or "TOMANDY Tree Service"
Let me know if you need any promotional items like pens, or magnetic buisness cards, my wife sells that kind of stuff.


----------



## Stumper (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey , Some say it's a T & A world.


----------



## tinman44 (Jan 3, 2005)

Toneman said:


> How about something simple like "A&T Tree Service" or *"T&A Tree Service"* or "ANTO Tree Service" or "TOMANDY Tree Service"
> Let me know if you need any promotional items like pens, or magnetic buisness cards, my wife sells that kind of stuff.


 
haha what are you selling


----------



## glens (Jan 4, 2005)

You could take a hint from one of our illustrious moderators and go with "Any Tree"


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 4, 2005)

TREETX said:


> I liked the one MonekeyPuzzle mentioned - The Tree Amigos!



They work in western Illinois.

I've seen the Tree Wisemen before too, owned by a Jewish fellow.

I'm on the side that leans away from the "A" space name, unless it looks like it is unintentional. I think the bigger adds will keep the shoppers from starting there.

Sunny Days Tree Service- "We don't work in the rain!"

I know of an "Out on a Limb" too.

1 800-CUTTREE sucks too

For the majority of the public I think anything with Arbor in it is confusing, they want a tree company after all ;D

What is it that you want to tell people with your name? That you know what you're doing and where you work? "Fayetteville Tree Care?" "South Atlanta Tree Science and Service"


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 4, 2005)

All tree services or how about "Special Branch" (maybe doesnt work the same in US)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 4, 2005)

If I ever start a biz, I've a cool name. It's based on the nickname of my town, which is located in the center of Louisiana.

"Cenla Tree Pro"


----------



## Stumper (Jan 4, 2005)

Butch, Careful-that could become Senseless Tree Pro in the mouths of many.


----------



## TREETX (Jan 5, 2005)

Running my own show was nice but I had a regional name. I will go it again in a few years after some traveling.

If not Tree Amigos, then Lohica Tree Care

LOHICA = Look Out Here I Come Again


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jan 5, 2005)

I was gonna go with A cut above tree service, but that was taken by two other companies, so I settled for A Cutting Edge Tree Service.

Kenn


----------



## KentuckySawyer (Jan 5, 2005)

I've seen "A Shady Deal Tree Service" around here. Somebody needs to do a marketing study on that one. I guess every town has a "1-800-Cut-Tree."

Mine is "LimbWalker Tree Service." I'm going for the Star Wars crowd.


----------



## DDM (Jan 6, 2005)

How About Topit-Dropit-N-Drag It Tree Service


----------



## pbtree (Jan 6, 2005)

Above Average Aboreal Artisans?


----------



## pbtree (Jan 6, 2005)

Arbormania?
All Cuts?
Aching to Axe?
Acne-free adult arborists?

Wow...


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 6, 2005)

"Hack-and-Dash" or

"Slab and Drop Treecare"


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 6, 2005)

how about for all you TD specialists ''CUT 'N' CLEAR IT''...at the end of the day it matters not what you call yourself it only matters how good you are at your job,running a biz isnt rocket science if you do a good job it wont matter what you call yourself or where your positioned in the yellow pages you will be busy..start over chargeing or doing rubbish work dont expect to get calls simple as that


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 6, 2005)

how about ''MILK AND 2 SUGARS THANKYOU TREE SERVICES'


----------



## Xtra (Jan 6, 2005)

I just went through the finding a company name headache this past August. I finally decided on my surname since most of the other names I likes were already in use here in NJ or PA.

Being from a marketing bakground I made a list of arbor related & postive, action word and then mixed and matched them here part of my list:
(since I was just starting out and choosing to advertise in the yellow pages, I wanted to stay near the beginin with "A")

Advanced Tree Service / Advanced Tree Pros / Advanced Tree Techs / Advanced Tree Masters / Arbor-tech / Arbor-tec / Arbor Rx / Arbor Doctor / Advanced Tree Removal / Arbor-mazing / Arbor-riffic / Tree-mendous / Arbor-pros / Arbor Experts / Arbor Xperts / Arbor King / Arbor Shop / Arbor Worx / Arbor Scaper / Arborscaping / Advanced Arbor Care / Advanced Arbor Technology / Arbor Care / Arbor Cure / Arbor Medics / Extreeme

Advantage / Active / Action / Artist / Accurate / Absolute / Alert / Able / Always / Approved / Area / Air / Arcadia / Atlantic / Axe / Alpha / Amazing / Accent / Academy / Active / Accountable / Artic / Above / Allstate / Aloft / Access / Alfresco / Ascend / Apex / Alpine / Anchor / Answer / Aerial / Air / Arborist / Accurate

Good Luck!


----------



## geofore (Jan 6, 2005)

TREETX said:


> Running my own show was nice but I had a regional name. I will go it again in a few years after some traveling.
> 
> If not Tree Amigos, then Lohica Tree Care
> 
> LOHICA = Look Out Here I Come Again


Or then it might come at you like Oprah to haunt you Harpo. I can hear it now, Acihol  There's acey holed up in a tree again.


----------



## tinman44 (Jan 6, 2005)

well we went with D & T Tree Service. we applied for a tax id and getting license next week.


----------

